
Disney Parks Consider Off-Peak Prices - nnx
http://www.wsj.com/articles/disney-parks-consider-higher-prices-during-busy-times-1443960001
======
osi
my nearby Six Flags (in Gurnee, IL) does this via discounting. If you want to
go on a less popular day (weekdays towards the end of August after school has
started, for instance), you can get discounted tickets on their website. Still
full price if you buy at the gate.

------
dang
Url changed from [http://qz.com/516809/if-you-hate-ubers-surge-pricing-
youll-p...](http://qz.com/516809/if-you-hate-ubers-surge-pricing-youll-
probably-hate-disneys-take-on-it/), which points to this.

